# Help! Blood! horn buds fell off?



## newgoatgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

I had my mini manchas disbudded about three weeks ago. today they were playing and one of them started crying, he had a big bloody circle where his burnt off horn used to be. I patched it up and then a few hours later, the other one was the same. Is this part of normal disbudding? What can I do? I have covered it in antiseptic cream and taped sterile gauze over it, it is clearly painful for the little guy...Help!


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

See if you can find a spray bandage, but just keep it clean and it should heal fine. I have had some that don't bleed at all and others that I had to keep an eye on.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

A picture would really help, but if it is open down to the brain then yes it needs to be covered. Take gauze and put it over it and use vet wrap and basically bandage the head.

If it is just bloody because it broke off but you can't see down in it, then you can use Corn Starch to stop the bleeding or blood stop. I have always had better results with corn starch.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

normal. But with the time of year, some blue coat spray would be good.


----------



## newgoatgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

So the other little fella lost his too. This is it. I have red kote is that ok? Had to include the bandaid photo he looks like a war survivor lol


----------



## newgoatgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

Here is the new one


----------



## newgoatgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

The photos that did not work


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep, that's normal and looks like a really good disbudding job. The Scarlet spray is fine.


----------



## newgoatgirl (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you all. I don't know what u would do without you all


----------

